# Cobia question for the Panhandle



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Keep an eye on the news section of the Destin Cobia Tournament.

http://www.destincobiatournament.com/default.htm


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

The only time we e ver fished that area was at the Gheenoe rally last september and caught one in 2ft o water sight fishing on some sand flats, she was with a ray.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if I understand the question as far as where, 'cause they migrate along the beach in that area. Anywhere from 2 miles or so offshore to right in the surf.
They usually start to show around the end of Feb., but I would not be surprised if they are not a bit late this year due to the cold winter. The closer the water gets to 70 degrees the more Cobes there will be. Mid April is prime time.
Best conditions are SE winds 10 to 15kts(yes, a bit sporty). This gets 'em right on top, surfing the chop to the west. 

Tough to fish if you are in a skiff though.


----------



## justindfish (Dec 5, 2008)

I appreciate all the help if any of yall hear anything let me know because I really want to make a trip that way when they are there.

TygerRiverWalker I don't know about going out in 10-15kts but my boat ain't quite micro so it will handle a little more than most.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1240718263/0#0 

It now has a 90 Yamaha 4stroke on it.

Thanks again


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

On over into April they will be swimming along the beach no matter what the conditions. Early in the season there will be some days with North winds (that's offshore in the Panhandle); those are the best small boat days. Flat calm along the beach and its easier to see 'em in there shallow from a smaller boat.
Good luck, they are tasty!
TRW


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

bigbendfishing.net may have some info.
http://www.halfhitch.com/

I've never fished for them in the surf but if you go nearshore or offshore looking for them, find some structure- wrecks, rocks, platforms, whatever. I've caught them from 6' to 30' depths. I've heard the dropoff is more substantial out that way.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

...What Tyger said! 

Most folks site fish for these guys pretty close in.... I took this picture during Easter break last year @ Four Mile Village.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ahhh, memories. Thanks Tidewater. 
As you can see it's not too hard to spot a 40lb brown fish swimming along in that green water.
Especially from 20 or 30 feet above the water like those guys.
You can catch them out of a smaller boat too, though.
TRW


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I know Tyger, I dream of warmer weather...and I'm stoked about the upcoming season! I will be over there during Easter break again...might even try to target some pelagics this time...while digging around Pensacola fishing forum, I found this inspiration...

This guy didn't need a skiff or even a sportfisher to get his cobia!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic367867-44-1.aspx

BAM!!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, it can be done.
There are a handful caught from the beach every year.
TRW


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

Site fishing from the pole position in 2ft of water surrounded by bull sharks.Outside from Wakulla he hit a gold spoon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOteIhO4Z1I&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s38Wwwk5EDA


----------

